# Field shelter roof - how to replace felt?



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone know how to lay new rolls of felt onto a field shelter using an overlap and tack method ?

We have the rolls of basic felt, but before we start we could do with some advice!

jessegee


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

We have found felt to be rubbish on the horses' shelter. It just rips in the wind no matter how many layers you put on & then the rain gets through it & drips in the shelter.

We stripped all of ours off & went to a lorry company & asked for a side curtain off a lorry which they no longer needed.

We firmly fixed it on the shelters roof & have never had any problem at all since *touches wood* & we are very exposed with all the weathers where we live.


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

brilliant idea, the felt is not working, as you say it just rips off in the wind, and leaks atill come through. 

thanks !

jesse


----------

